# Witch Hunters - SoB Order of the Argent Shroud



## HeavyMetalPsycho (Nov 30, 2010)

Recently I just bought a SoB army and have been very slowly working on it. All I have done so far is one of my Exorcists and it's still got a good amount of work to go on it. 









































More to come later.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A nice start. some things I'd recommend though.

Thin down your paints and use many thin coats instead of one thick one. The gold is an example, just looks a little thick.


as it's not finished I can't offer any other advice. Looking forward to more.


----------

